# Russian/Czech:  Грозный/ Hrozný



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

A doubt about the real meaning of Russian Грозный: in my book about Tsars, in the chapter about IVAN IV, the Terrible, it is written - "The russian word _grozny_ means 'dreadfull' (temido, in Port.) or 'impressive' (impressionante, in Port) and this epithet was used during whole Ivan´s lifetime". 

So, I would like to know if Грозный usually has a negative meaning when related to people - or if it may be terrible in some sense of 'powerful', respected etc.

How about the meaning of the Czech Hrozný? is it pretty the same?

Na shledanou.:


----------



## Ptak

Yes, the word *грозный* has different meanings. And you are right, talking about the town, it's "powerful". Well, at least for me.
By the way, I wouldn't say *грозный* means "impressive"...


----------



## Kolan

Tagarela said:


> A doubt about the real meaning of Russian Грозный: in my book about Tsars, in the chapter about IVAN IV, the Terrible, it is written - "The russian word _grozny_ means 'dreadfull' (temido, in Port.) or 'impressive' (impressionante, in Port) and this epithet was used during whole Ivan´s lifetime".


It is not, actually, _impressive_. More likely, it is _threatening_, _of unknown destructive power. _It could also explain_ agression, anticipation of horror, evil_, i.e. with negative connotation always. A voluntary respect is ruled out, Ivan IV, the first Russian tzar ever, used to be respected by his contemporary people only due to fear of torture or death. He killed so many innocent people, including several of his 7 wives and his presumed son (as pictured by I.Repin, 

http://www.ikleiner.ru/lib/picture/picture-0050.shtml

lately caricatured by many, e.g.

http://caricatura.ru/ukol/tarasenko/537/ ).


----------



## palomnik

During World War II Stalin consistently used the word *грозный* in public statements when describing Soviet artillery. Obviously "impressive" was not the image he was attempting to create. "Awe inspiring in its strength" is more the sort of thing that comes to mind, like God's "terrible swift sword" in the old American battle hymn.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

One more example of usage of the word "*грозный*".

In a dog breed classification, besides "собак* опасных *пород" there are dogs of so-called "*грозных *пород" (St. Bernard dogs, Great Danes, …). 

There are very _impressive_, but:
"Несмотря на *грозный* _вид_, собаки этой породы очень добры, покладисты, терпимы и отлично сходятся с детьми."
That's right, I have one. 

 "Заблуждение первое: собака "*грозной*" породы - сама по себе *грозный* охранник."
    Here we can see that the first use is actually the reference to the classification, whereas the second – to the character/nature.


----------



## winpoj

On the Czech word "hrozný": I can hardly imagine using it with any positive connotations. 
If I referred to an artillery as "hrozné dělostřelectvo", it would sound more like the artillery was in a very bad shape. To achieve the effect Stalin had in mind, I'd go for "hrozivé dělostřelectvo".


----------



## Maroseika

winpoj said:


> On the Czech word "hrozný": I can hardly imagine using it with any positive connotations.
> If I referred to an artillery as "hrozné dělostřelectvo", it would sound more like the artillery was in a very bad shape. To achieve the effect Stalin had in mind, I'd go for "hrozivé dělostřelectvo".


Max Vasmer compares this Russian word to the Czech *hrůzný.* What do you think about this?


----------



## winpoj

Well, my knowledge of Russian is very limited so I can't compare the functions of the two words in their respective languages.
I can compare, though, the words "hrozný" and "hrůzný" as used in Czech:
"Hrozný" is a high frequency word that can simply mean very bad: hrozný šéf (terrible boss), hrozné šaty (awful dress)...

"Hrůzný", by contrast, is much rarer and it always refers to something causing real dread. "Tak hrůzné násilné činy tady nikdo nespáchal ani za války." (Not even during the war have such horrible acts of violence been committed here.)


----------



## Maroseika

That's very interesting, winpoj.
Obviosely in Czech this Slavic word has bifurcated.
By the way, what is the connotation of the Czeck surname such as Bedřich Hrozný?
Very bad or terrible, or smth else?


----------



## Athaulf

By the way, what about the phrase _"грозные облака"_? Does it mean clouds threatening with scarily bad weather, or does it have some other specific meaning?


----------



## Kolan

Athaulf said:


> By the way, what about the phrase _"грозные облака"_? Does it mean clouds threatening with scarily bad weather, or does it have some other specific meaning?


Well, it is poetic... and not necessarily _rain_. If you want to mention precisely a *thunderstorm* (*гроза*), then it is *грозовые облака*.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Thank you for all answers.
 Ah, Outsider noticed me by private message, that I should have used _feared_ (for Portuguese _temido_). Anyway, I think I have understood the meaning both in Russian and Czech. 

Na shledanou.:


----------



## kusurija

winpoj said:


> On the Czech word "hrozný": I can hardly imagine using it with any positive connotations.
> ...
> ....


 
Sometimes is used "euphemisticaly" 
Je to _hrozný_ frajer: - He's the _very_ dandy.

More often as adverb: hrozně - awfully(means _very_).
But this is only marginal glossa.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,



kusurija said:


> More often as adverb: hrozně - awfully(means _very_).
> But this is only marginal glossa.




I thought that the use of the adverb, *hrozně* (for _very_), was a standard use, isn´t it? 

Na shledanou.:


----------



## Jana337

You wouldn't write in an essay but the intensifier is very common in colloquial Czech (hrozně se mi to líbilo). Hrozně in its original meaning is naturally standard.


----------



## kusurija

I just wanted to say, that the *glossa* is marginal to *this* theme(*post*), not for using and meaning of *hrozně* (for _very_). OMG. I'm sorry for misunderstanding.


----------

